# Chipex stonechip repair



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

I hope I've posted this in the correct forum, but I came across this in this weeks Autoexpress www.chipex.co.uk/. Just wondering if anyone had bought it, and were the results good? It's quite pricy, but seems to involve no use of gritpaper to flat down affected area.

As I've just got my St there are a few chips in need of repair, it's electric orange, and I found my OEM paint code straight away, when My vehicle details were entered.

Nige


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Some decent quality touch up paint from paints4u and a tin of Autosolve Electrolube does the same job.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

just had a quick look and seems ok. i have no experience of using it but it seems a similar style (and price) to the dr colorchip kit. Rather than using abrasive paper to remove the excess paint, a chemical is used which must dissolve or do something to the paint. the use of the plastic card will ensure only the paint above and around the level of the chip is removed, leaving just the paint in the chip.

so in theory yes it would work, obviously a much easier method than the sanding route as there is no need to compound the paint to remove sanding marks.

at the end of the day mate its your choice. results will be ok if the paint match is good.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like it might be worth a try - if it gives as a good a result as the Dr Colorchip system then its got a future


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i used to do stuff like chip repair, nothing like this or chips away,correct colour mixed with activated clearcoat, built up a few layers but each layer dried with an infra red light, once all was dry it would then but "cut down" or "shaved" with a small tungsten block, the whole panel could then be polished to your hearts content because the chips would have been filled with fully cured paint and not cured with a chemical, I suspect it may be of use for someone but I am not sure how it would hold up under machine polishing etc


----------



## swfleet (Jan 31, 2010)

Geetarman said:


> Some decent quality touch up paint from paints4u and a tin of Autosolve Electrolube does the same job.


Please could you give brief details of your technique, and state exactly which cleaner/solvent that you use, and where to obtain it? (Unfortunately, my Google search for 'Autosolve Electrolube' was not very successful!)

Thanks


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks good, but worries me that its endoresd by Mike "wheeler dealer" Brewer


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks a nice 'all in one kit' started touching some chips up on my car late last year, started well but weather and time constraints took over and now it's half done... most are ok but the one on the bonnet it ****e, really need to flat it and polish it up and see what it looks like... maybe ok once I do that to be honest.


----------



## alex7392 (Nov 17, 2009)

paints4u do the same kit but at a cheaper price!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

swfleet said:


> Please could you give brief details of your technique, and state exactly which cleaner/solvent that you use, and where to obtain it? (Unfortunately, my Google search for 'Autosolve Electrolube' was not very successful!)
> 
> Thanks


This is the stuff, sorry got the name wrong : LINKY

Just use the touch up paint to fill in the chip then when dry gently rub over it with a cloth with some of the ultrasolve on it. The ultrasolve will take the paint off, so stop rubbing when the paint is level with the surface.

Quick and easy and gives a decent finish if you take your time, if it doesn't look right just rub off the paint with the ultrasolve and start again.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Geetarman said:


> This is the stuff, sorry got the name wrong : LINKY
> 
> Just use the touch up paint to fill in the chip then when dry gently rub over it with a cloth with some of the ultrasolve on it. The ultrasolve will take the paint off, so stop rubbing when the paint is level with the surface.
> 
> Quick and easy and gives a decent finish if you take your time, if it doesn't look right just rub off the paint with the ultrasolve and start again.


will this work with any paint that's cured... ie instead of rubbing the chip that's now proud back with grit paper??

that would be very handy!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

As far as I know it seems to dissolve any touch up paint. Handy stuff to have as well great for cleaning stubborn marks


----------

